# 1966 Rally Gauges wiring issue



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi guys....Haven't been on here for a while....but have started my vintage air and rally gauges project the other day. Ran into an issue with the dash harness. The real nice used set of rally gauges came with an original nice 4SP dash rally wiring harness. My car is a turbo 400 auto trans car. 

MY question is: What do I need to do to this 4 sp harness to accommodate ALL the issues related to a auto trans harness. In other words....what is the difference between the auto trans harness and the 4 sp harness. I really don't want to have to buy a new $458 harness if I don't have to.... Any help is greatly appreciated...thanks so much.


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

If you don’t have the wiring diagram for your car, get one. It will be easy to see and compare the differences. 

I would use the rally gage harness and add the specific circuits for the automatic.
I had a 66 many years ago, but I remember an add-on circuit for the console light. 

If the car has a TH400, you'll need to incorporate the kick-down switch, but you might get lucky and find that the connector is already in the new harness.


----------



## mbspeed (Sep 25, 2012)

gtoearl said:


> Hi guys....Haven't been on here for a while....but have started my vintage air and rally gauges project the other day. Ran into an issue with the dash harness. The real nice used set of rally gauges came with an original nice 4SP dash rally wiring harness. My car is a turbo 400 auto trans car.
> 
> MY question is: What do I need to do to this 4 sp harness to accommodate ALL the issues related to a auto trans harness. In other words....what is the difference between the auto trans harness and the 4 sp harness. I really don't want to have to buy a new $458 harness if I don't have to.... Any help is greatly appreciated...thanks so much.


If you talking about stock rally gauges you can get a conversion harness for $100 don't need full harness from H&m wiring from ames performance or (the parts place ) when I switch from normal gauge to rally this is what I used all plug and play good luck


----------

